# True Russian Orthodox Church



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2007)

Cult awaits end of days in cave after leader's arrest (Nov. 15, 2007)


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 15, 2007)

Reminds me of a Jean Claude Van Damme film, except this was taken in Israel. And the bad guys didn't really wait for the apocalpytic end days--they sped things up via explosives on the Dome of the Rock. It was a very interesting film except for one, literally split second girly part that you would miss if you blinked.


----------

